# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Ból pleców a krzesło ergonomiczne.

## piotrek_krakow

Witam wszystkich, mam takie pytanie i mam nadzieję, że ktoś będzie w stanie pomóc.
Chcę kupić sobie ergonomiczne krzesło, bo po ostatniej wizycie u lekarza trochę się przestraszyłem stanem mojego kręgosłupa (pracuję 10 lat w biurze przy komputerze). Wyczytałem w internecie, że takie krzesło ergonomiczne może zdziałać cuda, a nawet sam lekarz nakazał zakup czegoś takiego. Przedziały cenowe są różne, z tym, że nie chcę jakiegoś taniego, chińskiego badziewia za 150zł, które się rozpadnie za 2 tygodnie. Znalazłem na jakiejś stronie coś takiego COMFORT ®
Napisali, że produkt polskiego patentu, więc możliwe, że jest solidne.
Jak ktoś ma jakieś informacje, to bym prosił bardzo o opinie  :Wink: 

Dziękuję z góry i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc. Ja juz kupilam. To sie nazywa Dr Jawny System. Czekalam chwile, bo stosunkowo niedawno ruszyla dopiero ich produkcja, ale juz dostalam swoja sztuke. Musze powiedziec, ze nigdy bym sie nie spodziewala, ze krzeslo moze robic tak duza roznice. Powiem Ci, ze Premium jest po prostu rewelacyjne, poczulam wygode i odciazenie kregoslupa od razu. A co najsmieszniejsze - moj maz dostosowuje go dla siebie i lezy na nim ogladajac TV, zamiast na kanapie. Musze teraz odlozyc na Juniorka dla dziecka  :Smile:  Z wagi wyszlo niecale 18 kg. Jak na solidna, konstrukcje z jakiejs dobrej stali, to chyba nie duzo. Nie ma obawy ze się samo przewroci - koleczka chodza idealnie. Naprawde moge polecic - teraz tylko mam nadzieje, ze pare lat wytrzyma  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, ja również przedwczoraj dostalem krzesło Dra Jawnego, podobnie jak koleżanka powyżej model Premium. Generalnie cudeńko do wszelakiej pracy przed komputerem, a że ja też dużo oglądam filmów, to jest lepiej niż w kinie na fotelu czy kanapie. Można sie rozłożyć na 150 sposobów. Wygląda bardzo solidnie no i ciężkie cholerstwo ale to nawet dobrze, bo wiadomo że będzie trwałe. 

A jeśli chodzi o ból pleców, to ja wychodzę z założenia że lepiej zapobiegać niż leczyć, dlatego teraz już sie nie obawiam wad kręgosłupa w przyszłości ; )

Także polecam bo warto naprawdę

----------


## Gosia_żyrardów

Hejka!

Ja tez mam to krzeselko, przeczytalam reklame chyba w gazecie prawnej czy gdzies i zamowilam na probe dla coreczki 7 letniej. Corka jest bardzo podekscytowana i chwali sie w szkole ze ona bedzie miala zdrowe plecy bo ma fajne krzeslo w domu. Corka to nawet do kolacji czy obiadu chce siedziec na krzesle, wiec teraz chce domowic do krzesla taki stolik, czy blat, ktory sie doczepia jakos do krzesla - przyda sie i do nauki. Jednoczesnie do swojego gabinetu zamawiam fotel premium.
Jesli chodzi o kontakt z firma POLMEDEX, to nie bylo problemow. Mila obsluga, wszystko wytlumaczy, a dostawa w ciagu 7 dni roboczych jakos, takze jest okej. Moge polecic z czystym sumieniem  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## Martyna

Witam,

nieźle wygląda, ale w takiej cenie polecam krzesła zdrowotne Spinalis. Siedzę na takim w pracy rok czasu i jestem zadowolona. Plecy nie bolą i nie trzeba niczego ustawiać, krzesło samo dostosuje się. Wcześniej wierciłam się na krześle i nie potrafiłam znaleźć dogodną pozycję. Od kiedy mam Spinalis-a to nawet nie wiem, że siedzę. Z czystym sumiemiem mogę polecić. Tylko uwaga szybko się przyzwyczaja do takiego cudu a później trudno siedzie na innej biurówce  :Smile: . Dlatego też myślę o zakupie do domu do komputera.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Diablo

Mam od 3 miesięcy taki fotel, dostałem na urodziny od rodziców, bo strweirdzili że za długo przesiaduję przed kompem i wykończę plecy za niedługo. Zamawiali w firmie Polmedex z krakowa jak się nie mylę.
Jako nałogowy "gracz" mogę jedynie pochwalić, bo nawet po kilkugodzinnym graniu w pozycji siedzącej, odkąd mam ten fotel to nawet plecy nie bolą po zejściu na przerwę ; )
Z drugiej sttrony do tej pory to wstawalem jedynie zeby wyprostowac bolące placy. W takim wypadku to nie wiem czy w ogóle wstanę ; )

polecam wszystkim graczom!

----------


## Elmo

Ano widziałem u ziomka taki fotel, całkiem spoko, dał mi posiedzieć przez jakiś czas, uczucie jest zupełnie inne niż na jakimkolwiek z pozostałych foteli, na jakich miałem okazję siedzieć.
Póki co nie mam aż takiej kwoty odłożonej, ale podobno na raty się da, także do przemyślenia sprawa, na pewno ciekawy temat.

----------


## Reset

Czy ktoś jeszcze może coś powiedzieć na temat tych foteli?

lekarz mi polecił zakup jakiegoś dobrego ergonomicznego krzesła, bo mam jakieś tendencje do skrzywień kręgosłupa, a że pracuję przy biurku to zacząłem szukać i to jedyny chyba fotel, który ma jakieś tam certyfikaty i status bodaj produktu medycznego. Stąd moje pytanie.

Nie jest to mała kwota, więc chciałbym troche szerszą opinię poznać, zanim zamówię.

Dzieki z góry za wszystkie odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja odkąd mam fotel ergonomiczny znacznie mniej skarżę się na bóle kręgosłupa! znacznie rzadziej!!! i uważam, że zainwestowanie w porządny fotel to dobra sprawa, bo zdrowie mamy jedno  :Smile:  ja akurat kupowałam w internecie w sklepie Ergo Expert, bo tam było ich chyba najwięcej, ale naprawdę się opłaciło, bo przy biurku spędzam średnio 7-8h dziennie

----------


## Danusia K.

no naprawdę krzesła są świetne jeśli siędzisz długo podczas pracy i bolą plecy. Ja dostałam od córki po operacji kręgosłupa i bardzo mi odpowiadają, mam model ergonomic, chyba ten najbardziej podstawowy ale też z ruchomym siedzeniem. Plecy nie bolą, nogi nie drętwieją, kark nie sztywnieje no i ta miednica rzeczywiście cały czas w ruchu. Polecam.

----------


## Edgar

Witam wszystkich Państwa,

jeśli chodzi o fotel Dr Jawny System, posiadam taki od około pół roku, dokładnie jest to model Premium Compact (ze stolikiem).
Jestem bardzo zadowolony, zwłaszcza że spędzam ogrom czasu przy komputerze. Wcześniejsze zmęczenie i ból pleców ustąpiły, także produkt godny uwagi przy tego typu bólach. Mogę szczerze polecić. Pół roku ciągłego użytkowania i jeszcze nie było żadnego problemu.

Na przesyłkę czekałem około 7 dni, ale warto było.

Jesli chodzi o cenę, to jak na zalety profilaktyczne jest jak najbardziej adekwatna, ale to już trzeba się samemu przekonać, nie ma co ; )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam krzesła SpinaliS używam od 2 lat i powiem, że rewelacja. Wcześniej używałem innych krzeseł i zawsze bolały mnie plecy po kilku godzinach siedzenia. A teraz jak siedzę na krzesłach SpinaliS problem sam się rozwiązał. Plecy nie bolą!!

----------


## Michal-w

Ja także używam krzesła SpinaliS, używam od ponad roku i nie mogę złego słowa powiedzieć. Przed krzesłem SpinaliS używam innego krzesła ortopedycznego, a bóle pleców nadal występowały. Po kupnie SpinaliS jest zdecydowanie lepiej, siedzę średnio 8-10 godzin przy komputerze i plecy nie są zmęczone i nic nie boli.

----------


## Martek

Krzesła SpinaliS idealnie nadają się dla dzieci które chorują na skoliozę, sama kupiłam swojemu dziecku i widać już poprawę. Jak wiadomo dzieci nie chcą ćwiczyć tylko przesiadują przed tym komputerem to chociaż na tym krześle wygodnie i zdrowo się siedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krzesła SpinaliS to gwarancja wysokiej jakości. Używam fotela i spisuję się bardzo dobrze, aktualnie moja żona planuje sobie kupić drugi do gabinetu. POLECAM

----------


## anka_aneczka

ja mam fotel marki kulik system o taki: mildis.pl/pl/ergonomiczny-fotel-rehabilitacyjny-business.html i zdecydowanie lepiej się czuje w pracy. Nie odczuwam już bólu kręgosłupa, mogę dłużej pracować, nie jestem taka zmęczona. Zdecydowanie wybór fotelu ergonomiczne to najlepszy wybór na fotele biurowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam fotel marki kulik system o taki: mildis.pl/pl/ergonomiczny-fotel-rehabilitacyjny-business.html i zdecydowanie lepiej się czuje w pracy. Nie odczuwam już bólu kręgosłupa, mogę dłużej pracować, nie jestem taka zmęczona. Zdecydowanie wybór fotelu ergonomiczne to najlepszy wybór na fotele biurowe


Słyszałam już kiedyś o tych fotelach. Czy to prawda, że to jedyne w polsce fotele o statusie wyrobu medycznego? Bam nadzieję, że uda mi się do końca roku kupić tego typu fotel, bo niestety ceny są wysokie, ale z tego co widzę, słyszę, czytam, warte produktu. Każdy fotel dodatkowo produkowany na indywidualne zamówienie. To też za mną przemawia. Rewelacja.

----------


## ania_aneczka

no popatrz sobie na te w sklepie mildis  :Wink:  mają fajne ceny i dystrybuują właśnie kulik system/. Najlepsze krzesla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za radę. Już rozmawiałam z właścicielem. Jestem na etapie negocjacji 2 sztuk tego typu fotela. Rewelacja!

----------


## sklepikseniora.pl

Osoby, które nie chcą kupować od razu krzesła ergonomicznego polecam siedzisko ortopedyczne DorsaBack produkcji znanej firmy Sissel. Podtrzymuje ono całe plecy, koryguje wadliwą postawę kręgosłupa i podnosi komfort siedzenia. Siedzisko wykonane jest z profilowanego drewna, które pokryte jest elastyczną pianką w welurowym pokrowcu.

Siedzisko ortopedyczne - Sklep Medyczny dla Seniora

----------


## Annkowska

Dużo dobrego słyszy się o tych fotelach, Myślę, że to dobry wybór.

----------

